# do you do custom instruction tags, or leave the ones already there on?



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

im using american apparel shirts for my blanks and im trying to debate whether or not i should leave on the default instructional tag, or if i should make custom ones?

what do you guys think? i mean sure, it will make your brand seem more professional overall, but is it really necessary/worth it?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, the AA tag is actually just 1 tag folded. Most people don't know this and think that they are 2 tags, but they aren't.

If you're taking out the tag and having new ones put in, then you either have to remove the entire AA tag that's folded, or cut it in half.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

wow ! i did not know that!!!

so what am i going to do now! 

i guess cut it in half right? is this a more expensive process?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> wow ! i did not know that!!!


Yeah, it really does look like 2 different labels. I was surprised when I actually cut 1 out myself about 2 years ago.



Gratz_The_King said:


> so what am i going to do now!


Well, if you've already ordered your labels, then you're just going to have to find a way to keep the AA care instructions.

If you haven't ordered your labels, then you can add care instructions to your logo label.

I don't know where you are in the process.



Gratz_The_King said:


> i guess cut it in half right? is this a more expensive process?


I don't know. But, I would assume at least a little bit.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

well id idnt order the labels yet. but i dont tihnk it would be a good idea to have everything printed on 1 label ...doesnt that seem like it would be cramped?


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

you can always have it printed on the back of your label
logo on the front and care instructions on the back.
or screen print/ heat press the care instructions on the shirt.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Rico Menor said:


> you can always have it printed on the back of your label
> logo on the front and care instructions on the back.
> or screen print/ heat press the care instructions on the shirt.


Exactly.

Even if you go with the woven labels that you've been thinking about, you can just have the label longer and fold it.

Then you've got logo on the front and care instructions on the back, just like Rico said.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

so for a person using american apparel shirts like me, do you think it would be easier to just have ONE tag with all the info on it (using the front/back)?

or do you think i should just cut the tag in half (since its 1 long tag according to comin'outswingin) and keep the care tag, and add in a custom neck tag?


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

Gratz_The_King said:


> so for a person using american apparel shirts like me, do you think it would be easier to just have ONE tag with all the info on it (using the front/back)?
> 
> or do you think i should just cut the tag in half (since its 1 long tag according to comin'outswingin) and keep the care tag, and add in a custom neck tag?


it all depends on your liking.

Do you want two tags or one?
A problem you may run into if you use one tag is that all shirts arent made from the same material and wont have the same care instructions. so maybe a two tag is best.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> so for a person using american apparel shirts like me, do you think it would be easier to just have ONE tag with all the info on it (using the front/back)?
> 
> or do you think i should just cut the tag in half (since its 1 long tag according to comin'outswingin) and keep the care tag, and add in a custom neck tag?


I think 1 tag is best, unless you plan on changing from AA to another brand any time soon.

As long as you stick to a brand, I vote for 1 tag over 2 any day.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

so its legal to have all that info printed on 1 tag? all i really need is the company name, size, and the care instructions, correct?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, it's legal to have all of the info on 1 tag. There is no stipulation by the FTC that says you have to have 2 tags.

You also need country of origin, and that should be on the front of the tag.

This should help you to make sure you have all of the required info on your tag:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t952-2.html#post5569
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

why does country of origin need to be on the front? why not the back?

also, would i have to design these care tags myself? or would the label company do it for me?

for example, do you know the little icons on a care tag, like the iron for example? would i have to design these myself, or can the label company do it for me?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> why does country of origin need to be on the front? why not the back?


Because the FTC says so.



Gratz_The_King said:


> also, would i have to design these care tags myself? or would the label company do it for me?
> 
> for example, do you know the little icons on a care tag, like the iron for example? would i have to design these myself, or can the label company do it for me?


Label companies typically don't design labels, they make them.

There might be some of them that would do it for an additional fee.

So, you would have to design them. If you want the symbols, then you can have them, but they are not required.

The FTC has all of the info you need to know regarding the care instructions and labeling.

It would serve you well to read through the threads/posts that I linked to above. All of your questions can be answered there.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

i think this is all very complicated!!! maybe its best to just leave the default care tag on???


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Business is complicated. It's not as bad as it seems, though. Once you read it and get a good understanding, I think you would be surprised at how simple it is really.

But, if you're fine with leaving the AA care instructions on (you could just place the same info on the underside of your label), then that's your call.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

how would i place the same info on the underside of my label though? i would have to basically design the whole back side right? since the label company doesnt do it?

and then for the label itself, wouldnt it become thicker? since it would be 2 sided (folded over)


----------



## Custom411 (Jul 10, 2009)

I wouldnt wast your money on new labels or the time to put them on each t-shirt. All I would do if I wanted them to know specific washing instructions for a transfer is print out the instructions on little 2x2 pieces of paper and throw one in the bad. You can fit 20 on a 8x10piece of paper.


----------

